# Hound/pit crosses



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 21, 2010)

Tell me a little about yalls hound pit crosses i been wanting to make this cross.

1. open or silent?

2. what kind of range in no hog sign.

3. how ruff?

4. How good of nose on average? how old of track are yalls taking from the road?


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 21, 2010)

had some walker pitt crosses, they did ok. Most of them silent all catch and decent nose. Good all around dogs in my book. they ranged around couple hundred yards but that cause most of the dogs i hunt do that so follow the leader syndrome kicked in. Gave a few of them away and as far as i know the guy still loves them.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 22, 2010)

That was my choice of cross was a walker/pit cross second choice was a plott/pit cross

I know there are more people with experiance in these crosses lets here about them


----------



## MULE (Aug 22, 2010)

I've done that cross several times, several years ago. Mainly plott/pit.

99% of the time they open. The ones that didn't were straight catch. So RCD's. You can't hide hounds in crosses. 

In no sign some had good hunt and some didn't. Really seemed to depend on how much hunt the bulldog had. 

Couple hour old track, the bulldog cuts its way down. This was pretty consistent over all the bulldogs I've bred.


In addition it seems that they bayed more when you bred the male pit to a female plott, and made RCD more when you bred a male plott to a female pit.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 22, 2010)

i would be breeding a male to a female really want silent dogs. i no have half hound it gonna be hard to get


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

i have seen a good cross , a silent female walker/ a male 50-50 bird/bull . good dog will stop a running hog but then back up and bay. good nose , silent on track , will hunt with no sign 300-400yd.


----------



## caughthog1 (Aug 22, 2010)

my buddy has a plott/pitt mix and its silent but medium range dog real gritty.


----------



## Hoghunter05 (Aug 22, 2010)

all according to what bulldog and what hound you breed to!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 22, 2010)

you will have to keep the whole litter and raise them to see wich ones if any will be silent and have the gritt and hunt you want, if you dont do that you will probally be waisting your time and end up with an open mouth dog.ive had quite a few plott/bulldog &walker/bulldog crosses throughout the years and 95 % will be open 5% will be silent .


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep....what Gil says.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 22, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> you will have to keep the whole litter and raise them to see wich ones if any will be silent and have the gritt and hunt you want, if you dont do that you will probally be waisting your time and end up with an open mouth dog.ive had quite a few plott/bulldog &walker/bulldog crosses throughout the years and 95 % will be open 5% will be silent .


I must have the 5% cause I have a 6yr old pit walker cross and if you hear her bark you better get to her cause its a good one cause she will try and catch first and if that dont work she will stand back and bay.Also have another one thats bout 7 months old and she aint mouthy either.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 22, 2010)

well i guess you do ,at 7 months dont think youll be able to tell for real till it gets older


----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hunt bird bull hound crosses and they have it all if bred right. the nose the speed and drive to stick with one and stopping power.  the first one i ever owned was give to me from gene and joe  brooks and thats was all for me . i was hooked we like to breed bird bull male back to a plott female who isnt mouthy on track at all..


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 22, 2010)

hog hunter20 said:


> I hunt bird bull hound crosses and they have it all if bred right. the nose the speed and drive to stick with one and stopping power.  the first one i ever owned was give to me from gene and joe  brooks and thats was all for me . i was hooked we like to breed bird bull male back to a plott female who isnt mouthy on track at all..


sounds good


----------



## WOODARD29 (Aug 22, 2010)

I SEEN A GUY THIS WEEKEND WITH SILENT WALKER/BLACKMOUTH CURS. GOOD LOOKING DOGS,ONE RAN A DEER. BUT I STILL LIKED EM. DIDN'T BARK ON TRACK.


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 23, 2010)

*crosses*

if you want a good cross you should go with a bird bull like a gsp and rednose...  or even a fl cur and rednose will work i mean look at bryans kabar dog and taz ds dogs. they know whats up.... or a pikinese and kemmer cur i mean grasshopper said itd work but i guess we gone have to all breed it ourselves to see how it does..... A hound is normally so good that you shouldnt have to cross it and if you do i would cross it with a boxer to keep the legs. aint that right wolfpack. op2:


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 23, 2010)

i have hunted 3 campbell curs didnt have much luck around the house with them everyone with nite vision seem to love them but as far a straight up gettin it done in the woods they wasnt for me.  I am gonna stay away from the birds dogs. i like a silent get gone in no hog sign kind of dog with drive to stay with one 4 or 5 hours if thats what it take to stop the hog. i have serveral on my yard that to this just trying to get more there hard to find and make and when the get killed there hard to replace!!!!


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 23, 2010)

*campbell curs...*

op2:campbell curs were bred for mr campbell to hunt they do great for all of them. they also do great for alot of people around that area- perry warner robins kathleen macon elko-. they also do OK for people else where. but as i said THEY bred them dogs to hunt how they wanted to hunt. Not for everybody elses ways of hunting. then they started getting so many they had to sale them to somebody. but thats why i didnt say get a campbell cur i said get a regular bird dog like a gsp witha  good nose and hunt to it and breed it to a pitbull that has good since that doesnt fight dogs and that will tear a hog apart. then you will more than likly be able to make some rcds or some decent bay dogs. So i agree dont get campbell curs. i never said it to begin with. just get some regular crosses. shoot name them boar buster curs if you want i really dont care. but good luck with which ever way you decide to go.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 23, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> if you want a good cross you should go with a bird bull like a gsp and rednose...  or even a fl cur and rednose will work i mean look at bryans kabar dog and taz ds dogs. they know whats up.... or a pikinese and kemmer cur i mean grasshopper said itd work but i guess we gone have to all breed it ourselves to see how it does..... A hound is normally so good that you shouldnt have to cross it and if you do i would cross it with a boxer to keep the legs. aint that right wolfpack. op2:



LOL.....now your talking!!  Let me buy ya a beer!


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 23, 2010)

coors light will work. btw did you get rid of all them bo cat pups?


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes sir I did.  Now only time will tell how they do, decided to keep one myself as well.


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 23, 2010)

well i hope they do well for you. im thinking the boxer will put the gritt to them like a pitt but they will have more legs for the speed of the boxer. but doesnt a boxer have breathing problems? maybe im wrong i hope so bc i think thatd be a good cross. btw dont worry bout what homeboy/teacher with the golden retx labxpoddle x MUTT said the other day. I was interested in one of them pups im just pupd out right now i got 2 im starting right now and 3 coming up to start. way to many, but good luck with them.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 23, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> well i hope they do well for you. im thinking the boxer will put the gritt to them like a pitt but they will have more legs for the speed of the boxer. but doesnt a boxer have breathing problems? maybe im wrong i hope so bc i think thatd be a good cross. btw dont worry bout what homeboy/teacher with the golden retx labxpoddle x MUTT said the other day. I was interested in one of them pups im just pupd out right now i got 2 im starting right now and 3 coming up to start. way to many, but good luck with them.



Yes...a full blooded boxer will breathe very hard during warmer climate.....but during the cooler times, he will run with the cur dogs all day because he is lean, not bulky, but has a good bite just like any other pit or bully breed.  Be careful of the other types of "boxers" out there not AKC registered....they are more bulky or have a mastif look to them, will gas out quickly.  A true AKC boxer should be athletic and lean.  The cross I am trying....boxer and catahoula....but not just any catahoula, the cat has to be gritty and put teeth on the hog then I will cross them.  So far it is working out great....Taz talked to one of my friends with the FL. cur pups who has one of my bocats and he loves them, bought two more from me.  So I kept one to see for myself, time will tell.  

Did not mean to hijack the thread.......so back to topic.  Hound and pit cross can produce pups just like hound and american bulldog pups or hound and boxer cross pups.....some will open and some will be quiet.  It is simple genetics...some pups will favor the hound side and some will favor the bully side.


----------



## JohnE (Aug 23, 2010)

One of my good friends breeds redbone/ pit's.

The redbone's were all full open deer dogs, and the pit was his CD.

I have hunted with his dogs alot and had never seen one bark on trail.


----------

